# 4000



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

2 TT's owned, and 2 years&9 months of TT forum frequentation, now equals 4000 posts.

Its been a fun journey so far. Â


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

-=yawn=-


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

;D Post Envy ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> 2 TT's owned, and 2 years&9 months of TT forum frequentation, now equals 4000 posts.


Here's to the next 4000 vek [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> 2 TT's owned, and 2 years&9 months of TT forum frequentation, now equals 4000 posts.
> 
> Its been a fun journey so far. Â


You missed a few points:

- Contributed to major toy ejection from pram
- Initiated and fuelled one of the fiercest forum slagging sessions......

there is more, I know it........  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> 2 TT's owned, and 2 years&9 months of TT forum frequentation, now equals 4000 posts.
> 
> Its been a fun journey so far. Â


It took you so long for only 4k posts???  

Jeeeeeeeeeesusss man...you are slow!! ;D ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

The terms *quality* and *quantity* come to mind Â :-/ :-/ well one is certainly applicable Â  ;D 

Where is your jouney taking you Kev?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

> 2 TT's owned, and 2 years&9 months of TT forum frequentation, now equals 4000 posts.
> 
> Its been a fun journey so far. Â


ah... the force is strong with this one.....


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Yeah!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Yeah!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Yeah!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Yeah!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

don't stop now mike.. !

only another 1800 yeah's to go.... ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Yep ;D


----------



## StiV (May 7, 2002)

Ahhh but my memory is good and I know that over 1000 of those posts were generated by a script that repeatedly posted a message to the old forum under the guise of a "testing" message.

Post whore.


----------



## StiV (May 7, 2002)

Forgot to add - well done for the remainder tho'...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Ahhh but my memory is good and I know that over 1000 of those posts were generated by a script that repeatedly posted a message to the old forum under the guise of a "testing" message.
> 
> Post whore.


Wasn't me guv. I gnerated a script that notified me of replies to my posts so i could reply quicker, but not to a testing post. ???


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Ahhh but my memory is good and I know that over 1000 of those posts were generated by a script that repeatedly posted a message to the old forum under the guise of a "testing" message.
> 
> Post whore.


Rumbled!


----------

